

MIT researchers predict 'global economic collapse' by 2030 - nextstep
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/next-great-depression-mit-researchers-predict-global-economic-190352944.html

======
korussian
Ray Kurzweil:

"At what point do humans cease proliferating? How many humans can Earth
reasonably accommodate?

We can actually accommodate a greatly expanded biological population. We have
10,000 times more sunlight than we need to meet 100 percent of our energy
needs. The total amount of solar energy produced each year is doubling every
two years and has been for thirty years and is only about seven doublings from
meeting all of our energy needs. There is a similar analysis with water and
food and production of housing. The vast majority of land is not used today
for human habitation. But ultimately – about a century from now – we will be
more concerned with resources for our non-biological brains and bodies than
our biological ones."

Won't someone _please_ think of the robot bodies!?!

------
stephengillie
This is based on a report from the 1970s, and it assumes continued population
growth. We've been watching our population growth decline for years, and now
we're seeing human energy usage begin to decline as well from economies of
energy efficiency.

